# How soon do Friday blocks get released after noon in San Diego?



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I would like to get a afternoon surf sesh in but really would like to score some shifts. If they assign me some blocks, do I have to accept right away? or are they assumed to be mine? I got nothing last week so I don't know if thats my fault or what... I don't want to lose any by not being available to accept them, in case that matters. anyone have experience with this conundrum?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I haven't had any scheduled yet, but I believe you have to accept no later than 24 hours before the start of the block. If you don't accept by then it automatically forfeits.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

This process doesn't give me much hope that whoever is running Flex doesn't have their head up their a$$.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> I haven't had any scheduled yet, but I believe you have to accept no later than 24 hours before the start of the block. If you don't accept by then it automatically forfeits.


looks like the new video confirms that thanks


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

DriverX said:


> This process doesn't give me much hope that whoever is running Flex doesn't have their head up their a$$.


I think you've got the situation pegged.

Maybe it's that Jen Aalgaard lady who sent out the last email about the app? I don't trust people with that many vowels in their name.

Or maybe it's the entire division.


----------

